# Do your dogs like a bath?



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Mine do. They look a little indignant but they do not mind it. I train my dogs to walk into the tub. I talk in praise the whole time calm and quiet, and of course- its " cookies all around" for all 4. This occurs to the point the other 3 will wait for us to get out to join in the " cookie festival". I have two that if I wash the other two, head back to the tub, and if the door is open, get in the tub for their " special bath"... lol 
Do your dogs like their bath? And how do they act?


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

Jenny doesn't like baths, but my favourite character trait about her is that she's so tolerant. If it's me, she'll let me do anything. So she just stands shock-still in the bath and waits for it to be over, then she runs around the house like a lunatic going crazy with the after-bath-boogy.


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

Angel is not a bath dog at all. Makita will tolerate it but hides afterwards and then we come to Fuzzybutt the Golden, anything with water and she is all over it! LOL I even made the mistake of starting the shower the other day and not shutting the shower door and when I got back into the bathroom, there she was in all her soaking wet glory, lapping at the drops and just having herself a good time. LOL


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Mine love baths too. But they always get bathed outside with the hose. They love water, whether it's swimming, getting hosed, spritzed with a spray bottle...etc. They do love the shampoo now they realize it comes with a good old massage and rub down.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Belle, Shamu, and Willie, HATE Bath-Time.  When I turn on the Water, Belle runs fast like a Cheetah! Then I catch her and put her in the tub, while she's scrathcing and wiggling as if she's saying, "No! No! I won't! I refuse! Help!" Then after she's done she runs and, most of you know this, she whipes herself on the floor, beds, anything warm, LOL. Same with Shamu and Willie, but since they're big Dogs, boy, are THEY tough. 

~Necie & Belle~


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Mine both dislike baths, but they stand there and take it, while making those pathetic faces lol..

Although, they DO still like to chase the hose in the yard - go figure!


----------



## Nikole1984 (Jul 29, 2007)

Raven HATES baths. now that she's getting bigger we do it outside, and she spends the entire time barking and yelping and acting like I'm killing her lol. soon as the hose comes on she takes off running


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

All of my dogs have always tolerated baths. Most of them were trained to walk in also. Believe me, I would have a real hard time trying to lift them in. One of my dogs that I had about 10 years ago. A huge male Rottie about 130 pounds would growl like crazy and put on the brakes. I had to drag him in with someone else pushing like crazy. Once in the tub he seemed to enjoy the bath more then any of the other dogs I have ever owned. I think he enjoyed the game. He sounded horrible though and anyone that didn't know what a marshmallow he was would have thought us nuts to even try.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Tank loves to take baths. It's almost like he knows he's a bit stinky and wants to get all nice and clean. All I have to do is say "get in the tub" and he JUMPS in...which is hard to do for a Bulldog  Henry despises taking a bath (so much for being a Japanese WATER Spaniel) and Beau will tolerate it to a point.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

My 2 Mini Schnauzers do not seem to mind a bath at all. We all get in the shower and take one together. They seem to like it better together than individually. Sometimes we have my daughter's Yorkie in there too,she will tolerate a bath, but doesn't really like it. The Mini's also like to swim in the lake some, the Yorkie does not. David


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

mine does not really enjoy it she stands still and whines. As a puppy she fought to get out of the tub. I think for the most part it depends on the breed. The Shih Tzu's, that's what mine is, I have known do not like water even a little from the sprinkler. I am happy she learned to tolerate even if not enjoy. My sons doxie will spend hours playing in the sprinkler and loves to go swimming.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes. Especially my female, whom I took in the shower with me from the age of 9 wks. She liked it so much, I had to lock the bathroom door if I wanted to shower alone! LOL They both love being groomed (Standard Poodles), which is a good thing since they're very high maintenance! LOL


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy likes his baths except for when its time to dry off. He is so scared of the blow dryer that he starts climbing up me as if to say "save me!". lol


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

try this.. When holding him, without the dryer on just put the dryer against him for a minute so he realizes it wont hurt him.. Then put it on low blow and low heat and slowly lift the dryer in just one spot. Do not praise when he squeams but the second he relaxes, then praise.. 
Orrrrrrrrrrr you could try the zubin method with the vac.. lol.. Make friends with the blow dryer while its running on low before using it on him.. lol.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, it may be tricky to take it for a walk though.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

It was the craziest thing I ever tried, but it worked to get Zubin over a tramatic fear of the vac.. It worked! It was suggested to me from a poster on another forum... http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=4r74tpv absolute GENIUS!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Is that the vid of you petting the vac?


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Luckily for me, Orchid is very calm when it comes to bathing. She doesn't really enjoy it, but she doesn't fight me on it either. 

Considering the amount of coat she has, I'm thankful for that. Plus, my HV dryer makes life much much easier!!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Is that the vid of you petting the vac?


 LOL! Yup!!! It worked! Ths whole story is in training section " retraining trama.."


----------



## howbout (Apr 27, 2007)

Brandy has NO problem with baths. Right after we adopted her we had to bathe her - she was SO good, we put her in the kids' tub and she just stood there while we bathed her. Then we discovered she would willingly walk right into our shower (we have an oversized shower with two shower heads, one is a pull down). So now we just invite her in when one of us is in there and bathe her. Once she tried to get in when we didn't WANT her in so I guess she does enjoy it!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Puddles loves to take a bath. Always running to the nearest water source. 

Dozer...He loves being wet too. But he doesnt like the hose. He will literally "doze" me over to get away from the sprayer head.


----------



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

Good grief noooo. When Junior was 3 -4 months he "tolerated" it, but as he has gotten larger-almost too big for the kitchen sink(in the comfort zone), it is harder for me to keep him happy..but he loves when he is done because he gets to rub all over the carpet and run around like a maniac. Our border collie LOVES water, so giving him a bath is easy--however he would MUCH rather be in the irrigation ditch, and that is usually where he ends up after all my hard work-figures. Our Rotty likes the attention more so than the bath itself, but she is so big and has had leg surgery that it really isn't fair to her to be put in the tub, so she gets summer baths..All in all, it could be worse..now if you ask me if my 7 and 10 yr old boys like baths/showers.. THAT is another story...


----------



## theFlynns (Aug 24, 2007)

OH MAN! Gave Koda a bath today and boy did he throw a fit.
I couldnt believe the cries and barks coming out of his mouth. we give baths outside because its 100 degrees here in NC and now the neighbors are probably thinking horrible things about us after hearing poor poor Koda get his bath today. WHAT A BABY! Oh yea and he was trying to attack the water like crazy as it came out of the hose


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Alvin tolerates baths like he tolerates children...with a dignified stoicism. Generally he starts to wander away from me halfway through the bath, to which I respond "Excuse me?" He always wanders back. It's as though he has forgotten he was being bathed.

_After_ the bath is the good part. He loves being toweled down and he especially loves when I take his collar off so he can get dry underneath it. He runs around the backyard like a mad man. I think he likes being "naked."


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Lilly hates hates hates baths. We take her to the groomer b/c its so impossible and when we walk in the door there she starts to shake. We do from time to time between groomings give her a bath ourselves if she gets a little stinky and every time I say "why do I keep thinking this is a good idea? Well, normally we do them in the sink b/c she is so small and it takes 2 of us - a holder and a scrubber. Well I always thought the tub was too big for her and would enable her to escape or move around more.....she actually did a little better, we were very pleased. So please that she tried the blowdryer...and she did pretty decent. So then I went and got clippers to to a very slight sanitary & she looked at me like "yeah.....I don't think so" and away she ran and air dried for the rest of the afternoon!!


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

My old dog, a yellow lab LOVED his baths! He would sometimes just watch my 4 year old in the tub with pure jealousy! He loved water period.
My little Ella (who, mind you is only 8 weeks old) isn't so keen on baths. I have given her two (only because I had to....you know how um puppy accidents can be messy...need I say more?) I have done it in the sink and she shakes like a leaf and freezes up as though she is in shock. No matter how warm it is or how many towels I wrap her in, she shakes for about 30 minutes afterwards. I think it's more out of fear than anything. It's quite humurous. Here is a picture of her just the other day....


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

Baths are trauma for Baxter. He's adorable...freaks while the water is on, but falls asleep the instant he's out of the tub.


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

Riley is pretty good with the bath part although he will try climbing up my shirt if given the chance. What he really likes is the blow dryer. I have one of those hand maid contraptions that holds my blow dryer (on no heat setting) so my hands are free to comb him out. I keep a pile of treats which I feed him and he just stands for me. Afterwards he usually takes a nap.


----------



## LHARTWICK (May 10, 2007)

We have 3 dogs. 2 of them absolutely hate the sight of the water hose and the blue bottle of shampoo. But once we have them in place on the deck, they tolerate it by just standing there with their tails between their legs. Once they are done, they run around like crazy dogs!

Our new little stray, Harley (whose story is elsewhere in these forums), has yet to have a bath. I'm still in the process of getting him accustomed and more accepting of being handled. He showed up at our house about 5 months ago. He's doing better. He will now get into my lap, but is still hesitant to be picked up. I think if I tried to bathe him he may tolerate it, but at the same time I guess I'm scared that I will reverse any progress I've made with him by doing so. For now, he gets mini baths with unscented diaper wipes. Not great, but better than nothing.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

OH NO!!! my dogs HATE baths. 

They act like your killing them. Uallis and Eddie REALLY need baths now. They STINK!!


----------

